# THE WALKING DEAD! Daryl Dixon



## Monster619 (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay guys, I need a little help! Not only am I planning on dressing up like DARYL DIXON this coming Halloween but I'll be using this outfit for cosplay at local conventions. I get comments all the time, girls freaking out telling me how I look like Daryl sooo might as well play on it!

Looking for SCREEN ACCURATE clothing.

I found the wing vest with shirt for - $105 looks decent, if you see a better deal let me know!

I am needing pretty much everything eles!

* the black bandanna he covers his face with. 

* The pants he wares 

* The Boots

*The red rag hanging from back pocket

*The sheath & knife (knife doesn't have to be real)

I have a crossbow, If I forgot anything else just let me know. THANK YOU! I will post pics once the outfit is complete!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I always thought he just wore some ratty, old, reallyreally worn black jeans, a generic black bandana & some sort of work boot. But everything has to be dusty & aged really well. 

Most of that you could get at any store. Michaels has bandanas pretty cheaply. The red rag looks like a shop rag, the kind mechanics use, you could pick that up online or at any place that sells car stuff, Auto Zone, Pep Boys, Harbor Freight, etc. but you'll end up buying 50 or more that way but they're pretty useful for lots of things.

As for the knife & sheath, I'd just check the costume places & shops online, I'm sure they'll have something close enough.

These are good reference pics if you're not going the poncho route. You could also pick up one of the action figures for reference too.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Dont forget your Ear Necklace


----------

